# Filetieren von Döbeln



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Kleine Frage, wollte aus Döbeln Fischfrikadellen machen (habe diverse Rezepte dank Suchfunktion schon gefunden |rolleyes ), jedoch habe ich ein Problem beim filetieren. Da der Fisch ziemlich rund ist und mein Messer gerade, so habe ich viel Verlust an Fleisch, besonders das dicke Fleisch was oben am Rücken ist bleibt am Fisch.





http://www.kochpiraten.de/wissen/Fisch filetieren.html
Habe mir dazu dieses Video angeschaut und es auf diese Art probiert, jedoch die Filets sind sehr "klein". |kopfkrat

Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll den Fisch vorher ein paar Minuten abzukochen, so dass das Fleisch sich lockerer löst?


Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar, damit die Verluste nicht zu gross werden durch experimentieren... #c


----------



## Robert (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Hi,

Speziell beim Döbel kann ich Dir zwar nicht helfen, da ich eingefleischter Meeresangler bin und noch keinen Döbel unterm Messer hatte.

Aber schau mal bei www.bigcatchtv.de nach - unter Meeresangeln auf der letzten Seite hat der Franzl ein Video von mir hochgeladen, wo ein Dorsch filetiert wird.
Rein von der Anatomie her kann man die Methode bei allen Rundfischen anwenden.
Die Technik, wie sie in dem Link von Dir gezeigt wird, produziert vor allem dann viel Verschnitt, wenn der Fisch eine relativ dicke Mittelgräte hat, da ja die Klinge hier nur am höchsten Punkt der Mittelgräte entlangrutschen kann.

Die Methode wende ich zwar auch an, aber normalerweise nur bei Makrelen oder beim Zerlegen von Köderfischen, wenn ich Filets als Köder verwenden will.

Ansonsten - beim Filetieren produziert man eigentlich anfangs immer relativ viel Verschnitt, wie fast überall brauchts einfach auch Übung.
Wenn ich da an meine ersten Filets zurückdenke ....


Servus,

Robert


----------



## J-son (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Hi,

haste schonmal Döbel probiert?
Ich glaub' den willste nicht essen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

wenn aus hegerischer Sicht die Notwendigkeit besteht dann kann man die durchaus essen. Aber Döbelplagen hat man eigentlich nicht so oft


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Also|kopfkrat ich denke wenn es nur um F.Friadellen geht dann ist der Wolf auch eine gute Sache...

ansonsten wende dich mal an einen Angelkollegen aus Polen/Tchechien oder Slowenien die können dir auch ganz gute Tipp´s geben...
PS:Früher war der Döbel Brotfisch ...Nr.1
Grüsse aus Wuhu/China|wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

@Robert: 1000 Dank, werde es auf diese Art & Weise probieren, denke das wird gut funktionieren. |wavey:

@J-son & NorbertF: Ja schon öfters und finde den Fisch geschmacklich eigentlich ganz ok, nur die Y-Gräten immer...deshalb -> Fleischwolf diesmal. Und vorsorglich wird der Hecht auch noch mit aufgetaut, falls die Geschichte mit dem  filetieren in die Hose gehen sollte....|bigeyes
Aus hegerischer Sicht soll man bei uns "nur" alle Welse töten, egal welches Maß. Es gibt bei uns kaum noch Rotaugen, Brassen, aber dafür fängt man andauernd kleine Welse, das ist eine Plage...|krach:

@Hechthunter21: japp, werdes alles durch den Wolf drehen, wie schon oben geschrieben, die vielen Y-Gräten machen keinen Spass beim essen.:v


----------



## feinripp (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Also die Döbel bei uns ausm Forellenbach stehen im Geschmack den Forellen kaum nach. Der Fisch wird geschmacklich total unterschätzt. Wenn nur die verdammten Gräten nicht wären..


----------



## Robert (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Hm - nur wegen den Y-Gräten braucht man ein Filet aber nicht unbedingt zu Frikadellen verarbeiten. Auf dem AB-Treffen am Edersee war mal ein H.Klein zu Besuch, der hat einen Grätenschneider erfunden - sucht mal bei Google danach.
Das Teil schneidet das Filet einfach in etwa 3mm breite Streifen, so dass es an der Haut noch zusammenhängt. Dabei werden diese Sch.. Gräten auch in kleine Stücke geschnitten und werden beim Essen nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Oder komlett durchschneiden, die Streifen in einer Mischung aus Paniermehl und Fischgewürz wälzen und frittieren...
Der Grätenschneider ist zwar recht teuer und daher eher für Vereine zur Anwendung beim Fischerfest sinnvoll, aber die selbe Technik kann man ja auch mit einem sehr scharfen Messer und etwas mehr Arbeit per Hand verrichten.
Hab das Ganze mal mit einem Karpfen, den der Franzl gefangen hat gemacht
Lecker....


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Schaust Du einfach mal hier:

http://www.graetenschneider.de/

Da kannst Du Dir dann wenigstens anschauen, wie die Vorgehensweise des Gerätes ist. Für privat, glaube ich, lohnt die Anschaffung nicht. Wurde ja aber auch schon genannt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

oha, bestimmt ein tolles Gerät, auch wenn ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass alle Gräten "zerstört" werden.|kopfkrat

Der Preis ist aber auch 1a! |bigeyes


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

@Norbert, du darfst dich hiermit zu uns an den Neckar eingeladen fühlen, HIER gibt es eine richtige Döbelplage 

Im übrigen find ich Döbel geschmacklich unterirdisch, und ein Fisch der nur als Fischküchle mit 50% Rinderhack schmeckt muss ich auch nicht gegessen haben.


----------



## perchcatcher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Wie sieht das Filet eigendlich aus wenn es aus dem Grätenschneider kommt ? Hab das mal im Video gesehen das Filet sah leicht lediert aus.^^

Gruß Pascal


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*



mitch schrieb:


> @Norbert, du darfst dich hiermit zu uns an den Neckar eingeladen fühlen, HIER gibt es eine richtige Döbelplage
> 
> Im übrigen find ich Döbel geschmacklich unterirdisch, und ein Fisch der nur als Fischküchle mit 50% Rinderhack schmeckt muss ich auch nicht gegessen haben.



Sorry es sagen zu müssen, aber du hast keine Ahnung.

Erstens hast du bestimmt noch nie einen Döbel gegessen, sondern laberst nur das nach was du mal irgendwo aufgegriffen hast (Zitat: "muss ich auch nicht gegessen haben").

Zweitens kannst du somit nicht behaupten, dass Döbel "unterirdisch" schmeckt ohne jemals probiert zu haben. Klar wird er manchen Leuten schmecken, manchen nicht, jedoch kann ich nur über was urteilen, was ich selber probiert habe.
Ich z.B. mag kein Aal, andere Leute lieben Aal. Die Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

Drittens werden bei Fischfrikadellen kein Rinderhack beigemischt, vielmehr ersetzt ja das Fischfleisch das Rinderhack. Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ..... ok danke. 

MfG
LahnDöbel


----------



## mitch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

Mein lieber Herr von und zu Lahndöbel, woher weisst Du denn so genau darüber Bescheid was meinen Gourmetmagen bisher schon von innen kennenlernen durfte? Du hast doch nicht etwa prophetenhafte Züge? Oder hat Deine feine Nase von der Lahn bis an den Neckar meine Mahlzeiten erspüren können?
Du wagst Dich mit Deinen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Behauptungen über anderer Leute Esserfahrungen gewaltig auf Glatteis. Und da dein Punkt "Erstens" schon nicht zutrifft, entkräftet sich deine folgenden "Argumentation" leider von selbst. Schade, wieder 10 min Lebenszeit für unzutreffende Beiträge vergeudet.


----------



## ae71 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*

hallo, hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem thema zu tun, aber die meisten forellenbäche haben  das problem das kaum noch forellen drin sind, dafür unmengen an döbel. deshalb ist oft eine rettung der gewässer nur möglich, das man die döbel stark beangelt! wir haben im südbadischen sehr viele bäche, die früher mal gute forellengewässer waren, aber der döbel hat sie verdrängt! es kommen so gut wie keine forellen mehr vor. die schuld trägt nicht nur der döbel, sondern zum teil der cormoran und zum teil durch uns menschen/angler. wenn man nicht noch die letzte forelle gefangen hat, ist man nicht zufrieden. und die döbel werden zurückgesetzt, weil die ja nicht schmecken. aber das stimmt nicht, man kann döbel essen, und sie sind in bächen  geniesbar! nur eben die grätengeschichte lässt sie am leben!
grüsse
toni


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Filetieren von Döbeln*



mitch schrieb:


> @Norbert, du darfst dich hiermit zu uns an den Neckar eingeladen fühlen, HIER gibt es eine richtige Döbelplage
> 
> Im übrigen find ich Döbel geschmacklich unterirdisch, und ein Fisch der nur als Fischküchle mit 50% Rinderhack schmeckt muss ich auch nicht gegessen haben.



Cool. Döbelangeln macht Spass und mir schmecken sie sogar. Einer der Fische wo ich kein schlechtes Gewissen hab beim Entnehmen. Ich nehm eh nur mit was es zuviel gibt. Die grossen Döbel ab 50 schmecken mir durchaus, richtig zubereitet. Wie weit hab ich denn zu fahren zu euch?


----------

